# How to breed tetras



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm thinking about breeding my neon tetra with my cardinal tetra, but i don't know if they are a male or a female*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure about Neons, but Cardinals require some very difficult setups to get them to breed. At least it seemed that way to me.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

how can you tell the difference between a male and a female for each species?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

females have a larger more round body.Males are smaller and slimmer.

Also read up.I am not sure if neons and cardinals can breed together.


----------

